# Which island to go to?



## jamesy (Jun 22, 2008)

My dh and my ds 9yrs old and I want to go to the caribbean in October with another couple and their three kids aged 5, 8, and 10.  We haven't been to the Caribbean in a while and were wondering about which place to go that will have things for the kids to do that are fun and also relaxing for the parents.  We were thinking of Harborside Atlantis because it has a lot of activies but I think the kids would be ok with snorkeling and water sports plus beaches if there is another place that would have some of those things and not be as crowded as I've heard Atlantis can be.  Any suggestions would be great.  We are just now starting to plan and I know it isn't much time but would love to hear ideas.  Thanks!!!


----------



## tombo (Jun 22, 2008)

Atlantis has some special room rates right now.

http://www.atlantis.com/accommodations/specials.aspx?i=springspecialMulti&t=homepagescrap

You can get all-inclusive covering breakfast and supper, you eat lunch wherever you want on your own. I am not sure but I think they charge a pretty hefty price to use the resort's amenities if you aren't staying at Atlantis, and some pools slides etc are for Atlantis guests only (which includes Atlantis Harborside owners, I would check to make sure renters qualify). It is an expensive place to stay and visit, however it is a world class resort.

Special offer at harborside.

https://www.harborsideresort.com/previewOffers.php


----------



## jamesy (Jun 22, 2008)

I appreciate the reply.  I wondered about the renters and whether they can use same services as owners?  I love the look of the harborside and the whole of Atlantis looks gorgeous!! I will have to check into it more and see what we should do.  I would love to stay at the Harborside!!! Thanks again!


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 23, 2008)

www.cruisecritic.com has a board section on ports of call and there are always threads about Atlantis and how to use the facilities there when in port. Might give you some insight about how one gets in or is excluded and what is public and what is guest only.  

We did a short visit there on a cruise and were impressed.

Cheers


----------



## Judy (Jun 23, 2008)

October is high hurricane season in the north Atlantic and eastern Caribbean.  But Aruba is far enough south that it hardly ever gets hurricanes.  They have beautiful beaches there and good snorkeling.


----------



## JRS (Sep 2, 2008)

*St Maarten*

Well, I happen to have a wk 42 available in Flamingo, St maarten if you like.  I thought Sept and early October were more prone, but mid or late weather can happen.  Been there a couple of times, I was ok.  Crowds are not peak at this time, beaches are abundant.  I don't have kids, but the pool is great at Flamingo and beach is fine, can visit the sister resort, Pelican, Atrium for other beaches and things to do in the area.   Hope you enjoy whatever choice you make.


----------



## zoobiedo (Sep 8, 2008)

You could look at Windjammer Landing in St. Lucia.  They have a kids club to keep the kids busy, the villas are spacious, 5 restaurants on site, decent beach plus lots of water activities that are included (except scuba diving which costs $$$).  We own there and the kids seem to really enjoy their time (as do the adults).

Windjammer is a RCI affiliated resort.


----------



## Janis (Sep 9, 2008)

Cancun is always a hit with the kids (although, it's not really Caribbean).

I took my kids to Windjammer Landing in St. Lucia when they were 10 & 12 - and they are still talking about it 6 years later. That would be my first choice for your age group. Although - the beach isn't gorgeous, but the villas are fantastic as are the grounds.

Aruba is a good choice - very calm water and plenty of t/s availability.  It's good your kids will have built in playmates - there aren't that many children in Aruba in Sept/October..

I personally love SXM - but my kids didn't - too much driving around the island and hitting different beaches everyday..However, if you are planning on staying at the resort every day (something I wouldn't recommend), SXM would work.


----------



## schmo (Sep 12, 2008)

Im going to dominican republic next week it looks like a nice place for kids and these villas have their own swimming pool here the guys im going through www.lifestylehvc.com they were cheaper than rci exchange


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 12, 2008)

Atlantis is a total blast....but expensive


----------

